# Loughborough junction



## SW2LEEDS (Feb 5, 2010)

I was looking at property prices in Loughborough Jct and all seems very cheap, so what is it like to live there, is it safe ,scary or downright scary ? I would love to hear your comments


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

It's just a bit fucked really. *All* the pubs in the area have closed down, so it feels really soulless. It can only get better though.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Not all the pubs have shut. There is still the Cambria. 

The closure of both pubs on CHL did seem to make it slightly ghost towny for a while. 

The opening of the new academy school has added to the general foot traffic around during the day. 

It looks like there is some kind of employment support office opening in the old Green Man pub.

The area has got a lot better in the last couple of years, but it could still improve. 

There seem to be a lot less street dealers/shouty people around.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> Not all the pubs have shut. There is still the Cambria.


Sure, but it's a little way out of the main drag of Loughborough Junction which has seen *four* pubs vanish: The Green Man, The Junction (aka Warrior), The Enterprise (Coast bar) and The Crown (Mucky Duck).

It used to be quite bustling there once.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2010)

SW2LEEDS said:


> I was looking at property prices in Loughborough Jct and all seems very cheap, so what is it like to live there, is it safe ,scary or downright scary ? I would love to hear your comments


 
I'd be wary of that area.  There's some well dodgy urbanites round that way


----------



## London_Calling (Feb 5, 2010)

I once heard an Aussie going there for a party, he told the fat controller he was going to "Low-en-burrow Junction". That doubled the fare.


----------



## Kanda (Feb 5, 2010)

I heard a student in Nottingham Train station ask for a ticket to luger beruga once


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I once heard an Aussie going there for a party, he told the fat controller he was going to &quot;Low-en-burrow Junction&quot;. That doubled the fare.


 
I wonder if you were on the same bus as me, as I heard an Australian asking the driver the same thing.


----------



## thriller (Feb 5, 2010)

went there a few times to use Miguels boxing gym. It looks a souless place tbh. Not somewhere I'd wanna live.


----------



## zenie (Feb 5, 2010)

I wouldn't choose to move there, does that say enough?  

Girl at college told me she was moving there from Balham 'You'll get mugged' says I 'no I don't it's near Brixton it'll be so cool' she gets mugged, and attacked and burgled. 

fuck that.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I've lived there for 10 years and only been mugged once for my mobile phone. This was during the time when phone muggings were happening all the time. 

Not attacked or burgled! 

It would be nice if there was a little more activity/places to go out, but its not a hellpit


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 5, 2010)

i'd live there/


----------



## THE WARRIOR (Feb 5, 2010)

SW2LEEDS said:


> I was looking at property prices in Loughborough Jct and all seems very cheap, so what is it like to live there, is it safe ,scary or downright scary ? I would love to hear your comments



Well there is more to it than cheap prices and closed pubs and muggings - look what's happening in 7 days time


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2010)

it's got a superb VW mechanic under one of the many railway bridges.

he has a Delorean in his workshop which is pretty fucking cool if you ask me.


----------



## thriller (Feb 6, 2010)

Dan U said:


> it's got a superb VW mechanic under one of the many railway bridges.
> 
> he has a Delorean in his workshop which is pretty fucking cool if you ask me.



no way!!!!


----------



## pootle (Feb 6, 2010)

I used to live on Hinton Road and never had any trouble.  I found that people who lived on the other side of the railway, the wrong side of the tracks if you will did though.  Maybe it helped that the local crack dealer/pimp who loitered at the bottom of my road had been through the crack programme which my housemate worked on.  We almost pooped ourselves one night when he came looming up to us, only to shake my housemates hand with much enthusiasm and explained the dealing and flesh trade was going much better now he kicked the habit himself! 

Rob De Bank also lives nearby fact fans.  I liked LJ and would deffo live there again should I be foolish enough to live south again.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 8, 2010)

editor said:


> Sure, but it's a little way out of the main drag of Loughborough Junction which has seen *four* pubs vanish: The Green Man, The Junction (aka Warrior), The Enterprise (Coast bar) and The Crown (Mucky Duck).
> 
> It used to be quite bustling there once.


 And the Wickwood Tavern.

I lived there in the 90s and really liked it. Tis a shame about all the pubs closing down though. I never got mugged or burgled, made lots of friends in the neighbourhood including some who still live there and had the lovely Ruskin Park on my doorstep.

Walking distance from Brxton and Camberwell too.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 12, 2010)

THE WARRIOR said:


> Well there is more to it than cheap prices and closed pubs and muggings - look what's happening in 7 days time


That looks interesting.

http://www.weareloughboroughjunction.org.uk/About/


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 12, 2010)

I once let a flat to the Police who wanted it for 6 weeks to carry out surveilance on a crack house on CHL, just down from the junction.

Only two weeks into things they turned up at my office and gave the keys back explaining that they had had to break their cover due to a fight errupting at an address a couple of doors along from crack house they had under surveilance and they could not just sit back and allow a load of people to stab each other so had had to pile in.

Turned out this was also a crack house but one they had no idea about 

I was sad to see the Green Man go though. Spent a few good evenings in there and whilst it was a rough old hole I never got any grief, or saw any, in there and it was always good for a late one.


----------



## prunus (Feb 12, 2010)

Lived there for 10 years, it's a great place.  Bit down-at-heel, sure, but no troubles had.


----------



## sir.clip (Feb 13, 2010)

Loughborough junction is ok.. Nice housing stock around there. flaxman road, pomfret road, southwell road.. 
Oh yeh, its home to the Nation of Islam UK on hinton road.


----------



## ringo (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive lived here 10 years, never had any trouble. It has it's problems, but so does everywhere round here.


----------



## andrewdroid (Feb 14, 2010)

Loughborough Junction is cool it has Ruskin park and not bad shops for when u run out a something a overground train and 3 or 4 bus routes. Only 1 PUB The Cambria but a few further along CHL and a free cinema in Whirled Art. Tons of artists live round here too. Its no more and probably less dodgy than anywhere else in SE London


----------



## Stoat Boy (Feb 14, 2010)

andrewdroid said:


> Its no more and probably less dodgy than anywhere else in SE London




I think you need to open your eyes a little. It is a rough old place and due to its location its never going to be anything else.

But thats good. London needs such places for all sorts of reasons and I am rather fond of it, driving through as I do at least once a day (and noticed that a section of CHL was closed for what looked like some quite serious works on what I think was a gas main).

I like to think of it as one of those places that only Londoners know about. Most of the city has to be shared with Tourists and commuters and the like but LJ, well nobody goes there other than those of us actually from this place.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Photo exhibition.*



THE WARRIOR said:


> ...look what's happening in 7 days time



I went to the "We are Loughborough Junction" street exhibition on Saturday:

http://www.weareloughboroughjunction.org.uk

Lovely idea and beautifully executed. Well done Paul Adlam, Matt Matterson and photographer Conor Masterson.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 15, 2010)

So did I.  Was good wasn't it. Was so popular that they had run out of questionaires when we got there.


----------



## Cowley (Feb 15, 2010)

SW2LEEDS said:


> I was looking at property prices in Loughborough Jct and all seems very cheap, so what is it like to live there, is it safe ,scary or downright scary ? I would love to hear your comments



It's cheap because nobody really wants to live there. 

It's an "In between" area so to speak, what with it being slap bang in the middle of Brixton & Camberwell.

Nothing in the way of night life there, though as others have stated it use to be quite a lively area until they pulled down or converted all of the pubs/clubs etc.

Wasn't a pretty place around 10 years back, a lot of bother round that way, not sure what it's like now as I don't live round there anymore.

Lilford & Myatts Field estates use to bring the area down IMHO, not sure what they are like now, could be a lot different.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 15, 2010)

it's not as bad as it used to be. 

between about '95 and maybe 5 years there was open dealing on most of the street corners, loads of threatening looking people hanging around at night, fights between drug dealers, and a friendly local cab firm that sold weed. the police shut down the cab firm and opened up a mini cop-shop right on the junction. the problem seemed to disappear, but all the pubs closed, and there's not much life around there now. 

like other posters have said, the train and buses have pretty useful connections and you've still got a few pubs, a park, shops etc locally, and despite the fact it looks fairly shit, there's some decent houses about, so i reckon it's a pretty good value place to live in Zone 2/inner London.


----------



## Bel (Feb 18, 2010)

Used to cycle through Loughborough Junction from Herne Hill back in the early/mid 90's when it was well rough.  Remember one morning before work hearing on the radio about a shooting up there then cycling past a great pool of congealed blood on the pavement outside the cab place.  Hadn't even been cleared up. Really grim. They were firing guns out of windows on the estate back then. Its lost loads of pubs, but it's got to be a better place to live now that it was.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 19, 2010)

Brixton Hatter said:


> it's not as bad as it used to be.
> 
> between about '95 and maybe 5 years there was open dealing on most of the street corners, loads of threatening looking people hanging around at night, fights between drug dealers, and a friendly local cab firm that sold weed. the police shut down the cab firm and opened up a mini cop-shop right on the junction. the problem seemed to disappear, but all the pubs closed, and there's not much life around there now.





Bel said:


> Used to cycle through Loughborough Junction from Herne Hill back in the early/mid 90's when it was well rough.  Remember one morning before work hearing on the radio about a shooting up there then cycling past a great pool of congealed blood on the pavement outside the cab place.  Hadn't even been cleared up. Really grim. They were firing guns out of windows on the estate back then. Its lost loads of pubs, but it's got to be a better place to live now that it was.



I lived there from 94 - 2000 and it wasn't that bad. The cab firm that sold weed was very useful if you ran out. I never really felt threatened there, never saw any fights between drug dealers.  There were some shootings but they were rare, isolated incidents


----------



## co-op (Feb 19, 2010)

Bel said:


> Used to cycle through Loughborough Junction from Herne Hill back in the early/mid 90's when it was well rough.  Remember one morning before work hearing on the radio about a shooting up there then cycling past a great pool of congealed blood on the pavement outside the cab place.  Hadn't even been cleared up. Really grim. They were firing guns out of windows on the estate back then. Its lost loads of pubs, but it's got to be a better place to live now that it was.



I lived in LJ from 1986 until about 1993 - I have to say I don't recognise this description. It was way better when the pubs were still open. I spent half my life in the Warrior and the Green Man was a fine pub until they started opening late and picking up all the late-night waifs and strays. Of course it's got a rough edge but no more than Brixton.


----------



## ernestolynch (Mar 19, 2010)

andrewdroid said:


> Loughborough Junction is cool... Tons of artists live round here too.



Lol.
Enough said.


----------



## Structaural (Mar 19, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I heard a student in Nottingham Train station ask for a ticket to luger beruga once



I'd heard about this for years and then overheard my very own aussie asking for the same at Stockwell Tube once. Joy.

I just wanted to say Ruskin Park and the pubs around there are some of the gems of Loughborough Jct. I lived on Southwell Road between '82 and '85 and the Junction was well dodgy then, but it's what you know (I was a young-un then anyway). I always like visiting because it's familiar to me. I like the fact that it's only a 20 min walk to either Brixton or Camberwell and it's got a convenient train station.
I've also bought weed from that cab-office and I lived in Tulse Hill by then (amazing how word gets around


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 19, 2010)

Well some positive news for once. 

The Green Man opened as a Job Centre Plus yesterday and signs say there will be a CAB there once a week. 

There is going to be a Loughborough Junction in Bloom competition in July.

http://loughboroughjunction.wordpress.com/

There also seems to be a lot more foot traffic around, especially in the early evenings. Maybe the lack of buses means more people are walking down CHL.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 19, 2010)

Robert Elms report on LJ:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/london/hi/tv_and_radio/newsid_8574000/8574716.stm


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 20, 2010)

interesting report.

house prices will start going up and it'll be called "east Brixton" before we know it!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 20, 2010)

co-op said:


> I lived in LJ from 1986 until about 1993 - I have to say I don't recognise this description.


  I lived there, on the Loughborough Estate from 1981 till seven years ago and I agree with co-op. Not saying it didn't have any problems but I brought up three kids there. The council flat I lived in was pretty shit though. I moved just down the road and still have friends there and visit.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Structaural said:


> I've also bought weed from that cab-office and I lived in Tulse Hill by then (amazing how word gets around



Ha - that place is *amazing* isnt it. So many snooker tables downstairs!


----------



## ramjamclub (Mar 20, 2010)

my formative years were spent living in LJ


----------



## porcorosso (Mar 22, 2010)

I've lived there the best part of 10 years - the best thing about it is it's cheap and equidistant between Brixton/Camberwell/Herne Hill. If you can't be arsed to walk for 15 minutes to get to stuff then you should probably not live there. Also Coast Bar has just been converted to a Brazilian restaurant. IT'S RIDICULOUSLY CHEAP!!! and is probably reason enough to move there on its own.


----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 22, 2010)

*waves to porcorosso from the Brazillian restaurant that used to be the Coast Bar*


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 22, 2010)

Its not so cheap anymore..

2 bed flat a couple of doors down is on the market for £285,000

2 bed flat a couple of doors down is for rent for £1050 a month

Both are quite pokey and small and have tiny gardens


----------



## Cowley (Apr 6, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> Its not so cheap anymore..
> 
> 2 bed flat a couple of doors down is on the market for £285,000
> 
> ...



Whilst that's a crazy price, relative to other prices in other parts of Brixton it's actually quite cheap! 

Whilst browsing I've seen plenty of 2 bed Garden Flats in & around Brixton valued at 350K & above.

In fact you wouldn't get any change out of 400K + above for a 2/3 bed Period House in & around Brixton, who buys these Houses at these crazy prices?


----------



## Kanda (Apr 6, 2010)

We bought when the house prices bottomed out, 2 Bed flat with large garden at top of Brixton Hill £315k we got them down from £335k!


----------



## Mery27 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all,
Please help!!! I am going to start work soon near to Loughborough junction station. I will use the train from central London to Loughborough junction in the morning and evening.Is there anyone who can tell me if is any danger for me this area?I heard many dodgy things about the station and area.


----------



## boohoo (May 18, 2013)

scared of burger?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Mery27 (May 18, 2013)

Sorry burglar...


----------



## ash (May 18, 2013)

Of horse you should be scared of burger especially at Loughborough Junction


----------



## ibilly99 (May 19, 2013)

Since Peckham is apparently the new Hoxton then LJ should be the new Peckham.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

ibilly99 said:


> Since Peckham is apparently the new Hoxton then LJ should be the new Peckham.


 
Isn't Brixton the new Hoxton-Shoreditch?


----------



## ibilly99 (May 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Isn't Brixton the new Hoxton-Shoreditch?


 
Well spotted it's the new _Dalston _difficult to keep up with the ever changing whims of self-appointed hipsterdom.

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/we-went-on-a-quest-to-find-the-new-dalston


----------



## B-Town (May 19, 2013)

Cowley said:


> Whilst that's a crazy price, relative to other prices in other parts of Brixton it's actually quite cheap!
> 
> Whilst browsing I've seen plenty of 2 bed Garden Flats in & around Brixton valued at 350K & above.
> 
> In fact you wouldn't get any change out of 400K + above for a 2/3 bed Period House in & around Brixton, who buys these Houses at these crazy prices?


 
I'm struggling to buy a one bed garden flat in brixton for under £350K, two bed garden flats close to the station (under 0.8 miles) go for over £400K, houses generally start £500K and above.

Just noticed the original post was from 2010, feel pretty stupid now


----------



## boohoo (May 19, 2013)

B-Town said:


> I'm struggling to buy a one bed garden flat in brixton for under £350K, two bed garden flats close to the station (under 0.8 miles) go for over £400K, houses generally start £500K and above.


 
please hand me your approx £350k and I'll struggle a bit for ya.


----------



## leanderman (May 19, 2013)

B-Town said:


> I'm struggling to buy a one bed garden flat in brixton for under £350K, two bed garden flats close to the station (under 0.8 miles) go for over £400K, houses generally start £500K and above.


 
take a risk and buy one at auction. 

it might fall down though


----------



## Cowley (Jun 17, 2013)

B-Town said:


> I'm struggling to buy a one bed garden flat in brixton for under £350K, two bed garden flats close to the station (under 0.8 miles) go for over £400K, houses generally start £500K and above.
> 
> Just noticed the original post was from 2010, feel pretty stupid now


 
lol on the 2010! the prices just keep going up up up and away in brixton. I can remember the days when I thought 175k for a 2 bed flat was nuts. long gone are those days.

i'll be honest, i have no idea what kind of person first time buys flats or even houses for that matter in brixton, where on earth are they getting their money from? seriously?


----------



## youngian (Jun 17, 2013)

Nver remember any grief living in Loughborough Junction (for about 3 months). In fact Camberwell up the road seemed to have more dodgy types hanging around.


----------



## denton (Jun 4, 2014)

is there a church on hardess street anyone


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2014)

denton said:


> is there a church on hardess street anyone


I'm not sure there is, but the establishment below is in the immediate vicinity:
*Sureway International Christian Ministries*
Unit 1, Higgs Industrial Estate Herne Hill Rd, London, London, SE24 0AU

*Tel: *020 7733 6315
I'm C of E, so can't vouch for what Sureway is like or does - but they do leaflet the area offering Alpha courses from time to time, so must be functioning.


----------



## prunus (Jun 5, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I'm not sure there is, but the establishment below is in the immediate vicinity:
> *Sureway International Christian Ministries*
> Unit 1, Higgs Industrial Estate Herne Hill Rd, London, London, SE24 0AU
> 
> ...



Sureway are certainly functioning. There's also a church on Wanless Road, and two very nearby on coldharbour lane (one by Loughborough house, the other opposite the chemist), and of course St Saviours just up herne hill road.  It gets pretty busy round here on a Sunday morning 

Nothing on Hardess st though I think - where was it?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2014)

prunus said:


> Sureway are certainly functioning. There's also a church on Wanless Road, and two very nearby on coldharbour lane (one by Loughborough house, the other opposite the chemist), and of course St Saviours just up herne hill road.  It gets pretty busy round here on a Sunday morning
> Nothing on Hardess st though I think - where was it?


Your one at 7 Wanless Road is definitely the nearest - since Hardess St is railways arches, with motor repairs, a  gym and the Whirled cinema and no sign of a church. 

I never knew about Local Christian Assembly on Wanless Rd. Looks like a purpose built 1960s or earlier building.They have a website - heavy on preaching and seem to favour baptism by total immersion.


----------

